# Waterside by Spinnaker golf privilege



## janej (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I won this ebay auction at the Waterside by Spinnaker.  I'd like to make sure we will get golf privilege with this purchase.

I read on this forum that the golf privilege at the Waterside by Spinnaker does not transfer unless the seller is the original owner.  How do you verify that your seller has a transferable benefit package?  I called the resort and talked to Eric who is in charge of the golf program.  He told me all owners get free golf.  Is that true?  Is there any Waterside owners here who did not get free golf?  If you have free golf, is there a formal document that came with your purchase?  

Many thanks for your help,

Jane


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought only original or 2nd owners, too (like at Marriott Heritage).

Maybe not---I'm going to be following this one......

Pat


----------



## janej (Sep 23, 2010)

My ebay seller is a resell broker.  I purchased them from them before and I found them pretty reputable.  They could not produce any written documentation but got verbal verification from the resort about the golf package.  Is that good enough?


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 23, 2010)

I have not received all of the paperwork from my purchase yet, but I think there will be no reference to free golf. I also called the resort that told me all owners get free golf, if a $37 PP cart fee constitutes free.


----------



## Tfish (Sep 23, 2010)

I've heard all of the above rumours.

I bought a Wk 12 last year and this was my first use year and had no problem getting the free golf. (great deal!!!!!).

I noticed when I received my first invoice for MF that the invoice itemized the individual costs-included in the list was the "sports package" for app $90, which leads me to believe that all owners get the golf.

Otherwise I think that the owners that did not receive the golf would have lower MF and that is not correct.

I hope that this makes sense;if not please PM me.

Mike


----------



## janej (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Steve and Mike for the confirmation.   When I called the resort to ask about the availability for next year, I asked the lady at reservation desk again.  She confirmed that every owner gets it.


----------



## elaine (Sep 23, 2010)

*there is a contract that original owners get*

I got a copy of the contract with my purchase from original owner.  I had to insist on it and get the contract amended to state that owner would trasnfer golf package.  In the original golf contract my sellar got on original purchase, it said free transfer to 1st repurchaser, then $1000 for transfer after that.
But, I think my effortrs were all overkill, as I also think every owner gets free golf---esp. if that it what Eric is telling you (he is the golf guy). I think that "contract" is just a piece of paper.  I'm pretty sure my sellar did not bother to formally "transfer" the golf package, so I wouldn't worry. The only thing they seem to care about is no golf package for RCI exchangers.
Also, it is not nearly as important to us anymore--the cart price keeps going up and DH now plays a round or two at other courses anyway for $60 or so vs. $37 cart fee.
enjoy your new TS--we love Waterside. Elaine


----------



## esk444 (Sep 24, 2010)

elaine said:


> Also, it is not nearly as important to us anymore--the cart price keeps going up and DH now plays a round or two at other courses anyway for $60 or so vs. $37 cart fee.
> enjoy your new TS--we love Waterside. Elaine



Do Waterside owners get to golf for free anytime during any season?  I kind of recall a Southwind Villas owner telling me it was restricted to afternoons in peak periods.  If that's the case, the fees for late afternoon golf is usually pretty inexpensive (around $50 to $60).  Free golf wouldn't seem to be all that great of a benefit if the cart fee is $37 per person, especially if your MF's are higher because of it.

Getting unlimited early tee times in April for $37, is, however, a great deal.


----------



## janej (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it is $37 in the morning and $32 later in the afternoon if I remember right.  Eric mentioned it.  But I was so focused on finding out if I will get the benefit at the time I did not pay much attention.  Does any one know if guests of the owners will get the golf benefit too?  Eric only mentioned owners and renters.  I assume renters are those who rent through Southwind.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 24, 2010)

The owners' golf benefit is for four people daily during the stay there - any four as long as one is an owner.


----------



## w.bob (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a week on ebay and had the same question. I sent an email to the name listed below and received the following reply. When I provided the info he requested he replied that my week included the golf package. I was inquiring by telephone and I do not remember but someone suggested I send him an email. I do not know how much weight his reply holds. I will find out when I try to use it this coming year in May.

Hello:
>
> Some of our ownerships come with golf at the rate of cart fees only and some do not. I would need to know the unit # and week of the ownership you purchased.
>
> Mark A. Crossley
> Resort Sales by Spinnaker


----------



## janej (Sep 28, 2010)

w.bob,

Thanks for sharing this information with me.  What information did you send to Mark for him to identify your week?  Do you have a fixed week with fixed unit number?

Jane


----------



## w.bob (Sep 29, 2010)

janej said:


> w.bob,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information with me.  What information did you send to Mark for him to identify your week?  Do you have a fixed week with fixed unit number?
> 
> Jane



I have a EOY Odd fixed week. I just sent him the unit number and the week. As I stated in an earlier post I do not know what this man's title is and if the information is accurate. When I stay at the resort this May I will bring a copy of the email and hope there is not a problem. I have included his name and email. Good Luck

Mark Crossley  markc@spinnakerresorts.com


----------

